# [SOLVED] BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello guys,

Having a bit of a problem, I've spent quite a lot of time on it so I won't go into all the details but basically I fell prey to a rootkit (several actually). I've managed to remove most and suppress the ones I cant find so I finally have full control over my computer. My bandwidth has taken the brunt though with a max upload speed of 100kb/s :sigh: Knowing it's a losing battle I've made myself an XP Pro SP2 Recovery Disk... This is where my problem comes in.

I don't know the full details but the previous owner upgraded the CPU and as a result updated the BIOS. Since then the following error message appears on every boot up... 

"Default BIOS settings have been loaded due to BIOS or checksum issue, Press F1 to enter settings or allow the PC to continue"

This isn't a huge issue until you try install XP. The default primary boot drive is a floppy drive I do not have installed. It recognizes the CD and then asks me to insert an XP setup diskette into drive A (floppy). Since it loads the default BIOS each time I cannot change the boot order and save my settings so I get stuck in a loop until I give up. 

HP (as usual) are no help. They even give a troubleshooter for this exact problem and exact BIOS which consists of loading the default from the BIOS setup... which does absolutely nothing. Is there a way I can manipulate the BIOS or is there some kind of floppy drive emulator I can use? Can't tell you how irritating it is battling a geeks project (rootkit) to only be stopped in your tracks by glitchy HP software... :upset:

Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

Power off the PC, unplug the power cord / clear cmos using the jumper pin, power on the PC load bios defaults save and exit.

Post again if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

I reset the cmos last night and it did load a different boot screen, when i entered the BIOS and saved the settings however it came back with the same error message on reboot. I'll try it again though, maybe if I have the XP Setup CD in the drive so it loads as soon as I reset the cmos?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

try a new cmos battery in it


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

ok will do, I'll let you know if that helps.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

New cmos batt. if that doesn't solve the error try reflashing the bios.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

:wave:

Sorry for the unbelievably late reply lol, haven't had the internet for so long. Tried a new battery and that didn't help matters at all. I managed to get rid of all virus' and rootkits on my PC grin but the checksum issue is still laughing at me. Here is the information you asked for.

Card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS (320mb)
CPU: Dual Core Intel Pentium D 930 (3000mhz)
Mobo: ECS R7410-M (ATI Raedon Xpress 200 Chipset)
RAM: 2 x 1g (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM)
PSU: X-Power GTX Light (480W)

I've checked all my bios and it only has one temperature for the CPU (compaq don't allow much room for maneuver in the bios :normal but I have some readings from speedfan and Everest if they help...

HD: 29'C
GPU: 52'C
CPU: 52'C

VCore1: 1.23v
VCore2: 1.20v
+3.3v: 3.23v
+5v: 5.00v
+12v: 11.71v
-12v: -7.84v
-5v: -4.80v
+5v: 5.00v
VBat: 2.93v

Hope that helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

your 12v line is showing to be down enough to cause more than the odd problem
and does not have the minimum available amps required to run a pcie system

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003&Tpk=corsair+450w

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

Yea I know my PSU is inadequate for the demands, I recently had to downgrade from a 700w with good amp output but I'm pretty sure the problem existed then also.

I can't afford a decent one at the moment so I will try borrow one from a friend to see if it helps the situation.


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

Hello again, I borrowed a friends PSU (Corsair Professional HX750W) but the bios still displays the same error message. I have a feeling it could just be the American Megatrends bios that was installed to support the dual core processor.

I know I could probably roll back to the old CPU and bios for the windows installation but I don't have my old processor anymore and buying one just for this seems a tad wasteful.

Any ideas will be really appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

did you rest the cmos after upgrading the bios

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

then reoptimise


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

Done, still to no avail :sigh:

Hmm, well my PC is running well and the rootkits seems to be gone so I guess I could just wait until i get hold of a P4 CPU to reinstall the old bios and windows. 

The only problem I have now is AVG deleted the "white listed" explorer.exe (or at least its connection to files and folders) because I had a Win32/Virut which attaches itself to your critical system files. At the moment, if I need to browse my PC I have to Start > Run > Explorer which is heavily annoying.

Since I can access explorer through Run it must still be on my PC, is there any way without the windows reinstall I can link explorer.exe to its original tasks?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BIOS Checksum Issue, reloads default settings.*

run
sfc /scannow


----------

